# Lamb. Need some tips.



## flyboy2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an electrc pelet smoker that I'm still getting usd to. Would like to do some lamb this weekend. I need some tips on how. From flyboy2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

First off...Some Lamb what? Leg, Shoulder, Rack, Rib Chops, Loin Chops, Tenderloins or Whole Beasty? You like it Rare, Medium, Well or Pulled? You got a good Rub and Sauce? You going to eat it as Sammiches or need and Au Jus for sliced and Plated? We need Details my Newbie Friend!...In the mean time , check out this link from a talented member...JJ http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127426/boneless-leg-o-lamb


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Chef has the right idea. Would you mind swinging by Roll Call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome? Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Flyboy2 

I am going to move this post over to the Lamb section so you can get more responses. Please do us a favor and swing back by here and introduce yourself so we can give you an SMF welcome


----------



## venture (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry that you aren't getting more help here than you had hoped for.

As JJ said, we really need more info on the cut of lamb you plan to use.  I bet with that kind of info, you will be inundated with lots of, and conflicting advice!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a lot of info to go off there cousin. I am a leg man myself but I would bone it & lay it flat rub it with the flavours you like then smoke it. I like garlic,lemon,parsley ,EVO,CBP,rosemary or go middle eastern .I have put chermoula on here before its Morrocan/Turkish I am not that computer literate but if you search via that word chermoula my recipe will come up..Its a wet rub of spices,fresh herbs,EVO.

Or you can look back through my posts on lamb & goat to see if there is something in there that you  can go to school on.

I will be doing a shoulder tomorrow but cant promise that it will be in smoker. 

PM if you need any thing .MICK


----------

